

Europe's hottest startup capitals: Stockholm - siavash
http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2013/11/european-startups/stockholm

======
AlexanderDhoore
I thought it was Berlin?

~~~
disputin
Everywhere is blowing their own horn to try to attract wealth creation.
Everywhere wants to be the euro silicon valley. I don't see it in London, for
all their crowing, and I expect London is too expensive for collectives of
young innovators to amass. Maybe Brighton, if UK. Berlin would seem more
likely.

